

DirectX 12 can render 'up to 12 times more polygons' than DX11 - vivek11439
http://www.cnet.com/news/directx-12-can-render-up-to-12-times-more-polygons-than-dx11/

======
higherpurpose
Without going into the article to give a page view to a sensationalist
article, I assume in very special cases and gives nowhere near that
performance "on average".

